# Review of Fiio E11



## CalB

Let's talk about the outlook of E11 first, Fiio E11 is consistent special and beautiful  with  wi        with past model E7 which is a lightweight design and give up a dac function and display from E7. The body of E11 is casted by brushed aluminum to achieve lighter weight , only 65g, and the thickness of E11 is very thin, only 13mm. The volume bottom of E11 made ​​a turn-style system volume and system volume is enclosed by a plastic "bridge ", it is the charactistic of E11 and made it look and feel better.

 In function, Fiio E11 has two stages of EQ function (i.e. off/1/2), I heard that  bass will be correspondingly increased when turned on, , in addition to bass EQ function , the human voice will be also  a corresponding bulge. There will be a little noise when the EQ turned on, but very mild only. In addition, E11 has the function of gain, so that further increase the power for use of high impedance headphones. The battery used on the  F11 is nokia BL-5B Lithium-Ion battery, which is easily replaced, and the charging time is shortly, just about 2 hours to get the full charging, but the drawback is that there cannot be used when the USB connected to E11 for charging the battery.

 I am using the ipv (mod) player and UE tf 10pro  in - earom iinin-earphone, it found that the human voice   is the weal  is the weakness of the my system, but I started to use with E11 together with off EQ functions, the problem become solved and the bass is quite adequate, field and analytical are also good. E11  may be trended on the bass design,  the treble  is not so good    is not very attractive comparatively, but also have fair performance, hoping the treble will become better after burn in  , because I only heard it in very short time. In addition, the power of E11 is well, because I only turn on  2 degrees volume with off gain, is still adequate volume for my mind,

 Finally, the price of E11 is reasonable and attractive compared with the same grading/ list price portable Amp in the market, but also in the exterior design, both functional and quality of sound are still attractive.
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 字典


----------



## Thecoolguy

Great review. I love how my E11 sounds with my turbines.


----------



## demond

I really like, too beautiful


----------



## macshooter

Just got one of these with a LOD for iphone with EQu and SE530's.  I am really impressed.  I thought my iphone sounded pretty good by itself.  But a LOD and this amp take it to a whole new level.  So far it's the best sound I have heard, (the only other amp I have is a cmoy)   This amp is very small and quiet.  You can hear a very faint hiss when you turn it on, but I mean _very_ faint, as in it's not dead quite, but it is VERY quiet.  For $65, it kicks butt big time.  It kind sux because before this I was happy with the sound of my iphone by itself.  Now I know better. (ignorance is bliss) The SE530 really come to life and l like them a whole lot more than I used to with a LOD and this amp driving them. The separation is much better, detail is better, bass is punchier and more impactful, which still very tight and controlled, and the overall sound is improved to the point I find myself listening to tracks I usually skip over because they sound so much better.   If you are thinking about a first amp for iphone/pod, get one of these with a LOD.


----------



## zeron

i just wish it came with one of those little silk cases i see people with


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





calb said:


> Let's talk about the outlook of E11 first, Fiio E11 is consistent special and beautiful  with  wi        with past model E7 which is a lightweight design and give up a dac function and display from E7. The body of E11 is casted by brushed aluminum to achieve lighter weight , only 65g, and the thickness of E11 is very thin, only 13mm. The volume bottom of E11 made ​​a turn-style system volume and system volume is enclosed by a plastic "bridge ", it is the charactistic of E11 and made it look and feel better.
> 
> In function, Fiio E11 has two stages of EQ function (i.e. off/1/2), I heard that  bass will be correspondingly increased when turned on, , in addition to bass EQ function , the human voice will be also  a corresponding bulge. There will be a little noise when the EQ turned on, but very mild only. In addition, E11 has the function of gain, so that further increase the power for use of high impedance headphones. The battery used on the  F11 is nokia BL-5B Lithium-Ion battery, which is easily replaced, and the charging time is shortly, just about 2 hours to get the full charging, but the drawback is that there cannot be used when the USB connected to E11 for charging the battery.
> 
> ...


 


 Gain doesn't increase power but sensitivity. There's a lo/hi power switch below the battery for that. Try low power under the battery (better balance) and high gain (less grain) on the side and see if you don't like the balance and treble quality better. Low gain and low power are not good together. Second best is high everything and 3rd is high power and low gain for me anyways. Basically, I like high gain always and with that setting prefer low power though I can understanding someone liking the extra warmth of High power. I think the differences are pretty apparent but it will be somewhat source and IEM dependant.


----------



## EazyWeazy3

Selling my E7 to buy the E11. I didn't use the DAC feature on the E7 and I see that the E7 is a bit smaller. 
   
  Just what I'm looking for. 
   
  great review op.


----------



## jackwess

Interesting review. I've been looking for a nice portable to use with my ipad. This one looks perfect.


----------



## Audiophileof92

Yeah this e11 by FiiO is certainly the best bang for the buck.  I just purchased it on ebay from a legit seller located in the US, and was really impressed.  Like most FiiO amps though, it does like to be a bit "bass heavy".  Not a problem for its price IMO.  @ $60, its well worth it.   I used my westone 4s on it just before I sold them to afford my JH 16 Pros, which are currently in the making.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Made the Westone's bass full-bodied, compared to how they are aimed at sounding more "flat".  However they are not as flat as the Shure se535's which were almost TOO flat, for my taste in music (electronic mainly).  So yeah thats my two cents.  ^^


----------



## ack-fin

I just got my E11's yesterday and have them paired with both a Sony Walkman or a Droid1 and a pair of NuForce Ne-700M's and the difference is amazing. Everything is clearer, cleaner and more fun with the E11's.  I don't have the words available to accurately describe the difference but I will say that I am more than satisfied.  The unit seems well built, is small and fairly light and sounds wonderful though it's not absolutely quiet - I can hear the slightest bit of hum or hiss behind some tracks but it doesn't take away from the listening experience.  It's doubtful that I will replace this unit with something more expensive anytime soon if at all.  I don't find them bass heavy at all and that may be because I listen mainly to bass heavy techno;  the bass does not seam to overwhelm the rest of any track, rather it compliments everything. 
   
  edit:  if I hold them in my ears the bass does get a bit overwhelming.  I just can't seem to get the kind of fit that makes that happen.


----------



## aural bliss

have had the e11 for a while now.  mainly use it with klipsch s4i.  amazing portable amp


----------



## yungshun

It's a fantastic little amp, but I hate the fact that it feels like I'm snapping/breaking the back plate off when I'm removing it.


----------



## doghouse

I feel like its going to break when I try to put it back on. Now I'm nervous when I have to change the battery out.


----------



## Jack C

I have manhandled my E11 to my heart's content. And since I use an external charger and battery to ensure a steady supply of charged batteries, I open/close the back cover of the E11 at least on a daily basis.  I may not use up all the juice in the course of a day, but it's comforting to know I am stepping out the door with a fresh battery.
   
  Press the button, pull the back cover off with your finger nail on the small indent.
   
  To put it back on, align it on the end next to the volume knob, then press it on until you hear it snap in place.
   
  Mine is still just about perfect without any issues.
   
  Jack


----------



## Assimilator702

I think I'll be getting one of these.
   
  Surprise this thread isn't 100 pages long if it's better than the E7.


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





assimilator702 said:


> I think I'll be getting one of these.
> 
> Surprise this thread isn't 100 pages long if it's better than the E7.


 

 Here's a 50 pager: http://www.head-fi.org/t/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression-final-thought


----------



## Assimilator702

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> Here's a 50 pager: http://www.head-fi.org/t/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression-final-thought


 


  OK I did read some of that thread which is why I was surprised since I thought this was the one I had seen.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Murmaider

Thats it! i am pulling the trigger. I have spent over a month reading reviews/impressions/etc. At first i was afraid because the fiio e5 made my Triplefi.10's sound terrible, (although it did make my superfi.5vi's sound awesome) but after seeing the OP pair it with the TF10's and reading about what other people had to say regarding iem's, i am sold. Just signed up for a trial of amazon prime, and purchased.


----------



## Mindless Self

Great review! I got mines yesterday and I love it. My brother is worried about me blowing my ears out since I always have it at level 8, but I don't give two hoots.


----------



## crezo

just got mine today too, and with my beer 770s the bass in dub step is just pure filth  Ace little amp and cheap as chips!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





calb said:


> Let's talk about the outlook of E11 first, Fiio E11 is consistent special and beautiful  with  wi        with past model E7 which is a lightweight design and give up a dac function and display from E7. The body of E11 is casted by brushed aluminum to achieve lighter weight , only 65g, and the thickness of E11 is very thin, only 13mm. The volume bottom of E11 made ​​a turn-style system volume and system volume is enclosed by a plastic "bridge ", it is the charactistic of E11 and made it look and feel better.
> 
> In function, Fiio E11 has two stages of EQ function (i.e. off/1/2), I heard that  bass will be correspondingly increased when turned on, , in addition to bass EQ function , the human voice will be also  a corresponding bulge. There will be a little noise when the EQ turned on, but very mild only. In addition, E11 has the function of gain, so that further increase the power for use of high impedance headphones. The battery used on the  F11 is nokia BL-5B Lithium-Ion battery, which is easily replaced, and the charging time is shortly, just about 2 hours to get the full charging, but the drawback is that there cannot be used when the USB connected to E11 for charging the battery.
> 
> ...


 

 "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  Great to see a new member.. and a new review  hope you like it here. And thank you for the review 
   
  for anyone wondering how the E11 compares. CLIEOS just this week wrote an extensive popular sub $100 amp shootout. the *E**11 takes top dog* but it's still a very intersting read!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-8-amps-compared


----------



## hyogen

hey bowei,
   
  just replied to your youtube.
   
  does it make any sense to add an E9 or E10 to an E11? 
   
  I mean, an E11+E10 (of course E11 on battery power) should sound BETTER than the E17 + E9 (since the E11 sounds better than the E17 by itself)....right?
   
  Although....the E9 has way more power than the E10 right?   But E11 and E9 not good because double amping....and no dac...
   
  so E10 + E11..........has anyone done this?    You can always use the spare battery and charge in the external charger......


----------



## DjSkeleton

i trying to sell my e11 at least RM180
   
  THE ORIGINAL PRICE OF IT IS RM230
   
  MY FRIEND WAS SHOCK TO HEAR I WAS GOING TO SELL IT, HE SAID THAT AMP IS THE BEST AND IT IS CHEAP
   
  EVERYONE KNOW THAT IT WAS MANUFACTURED IN china
   
  but i still dunno why people say it was a good amp


----------



## Sonic Defender

DjSkeleton, what do you mean that it was made in China, do you mean that accounts for the lower price? Many of these type of amps are made in Asia so we know that the price is kept down because of that. And why is it you don't like the amp? It is nice that you are joining the community for sure, welcome, but if you are going to say you don't like something, perhaps you could tell others why you say that. It helps people learn when other members provide more information. Welcome to head-fi, kiss your money good-bye!!


----------



## mdyoung216

I tried to post this in the buy and sell forum, but it said I wasn't allowed.  I guess I haven't been a member long enough?  I just bought off Ebay two new E11s for $60 each with free shipping.  The person has 8 more for sale.
   
   
  http://tinyurl.com/6u8lha6


----------



## Bassix

Very nice review, maybe a few rating systems could have been put in, but still informative. This amp is arriving to my house on this coming Monday, so I'm pretty excited for it to get here, I like the idea of more power for my M50's along with a slight bass booster. Although people say that M50's don't need an amp, but anything that helps them sound nicer, or some extra bass for the music I have that don't come with a ton of bass would be really nice.


----------



## D Rob

Just got mine today. It arrived dead which stunk. You know, craving instant gratification and all. I like it, now just trying to see if my GR07's like low/high power or low/high gain more. I'm assuming high power, low gain for the best SQ. It a quality piece of kit. And still smaller and lighter than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've had mine two weeks now. I'm not sure if they all do however mine arrived completely flat too. It took around three hours for a full charge, I wasn't fussed. with top up charges it's done in under an hour. Mines only used a few hours each night as I'm switching between my E5. I've come to conclusion that my E11 opens up mids and highs giving a unique sound signature of it's own, highs and mids sing coming to life with my CX300 II however, the bass...it's there in full form I'm just not feeling same sensations I get with my E5. Set at 45hz - E5's bass boost is deep with a low solid punch, whereas E11's bass feels coloured as if I'm playing up in the 80hz / 120hz range on the same EQ setting. High gain seems to bring  mids and highs forward without really touching bottom end. To compare both amps is completely different because they both sound unlike from each other both with individual positives.

 I guess it depends what you're looking for in an amp as I enjoy both for different purposes. E11 for larger cans such as my Sony MDR V700 and E5 for smaller easily driven IEM's because the power of an E11 can be a little overwhelming for IEM's originally made for ipods /phones alone. That's where E5's are perfect contenders.

 Anyway, I still prefer the E5 for daily use, and would recommend new comers to amps start there rather than jumping straight in as I did.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I really like what the E11 has done for my iPod 5th gen (the one with a good DAC not like the classics and touch). I am actually driving my 600ohm DT880s as I am writing this post. Very nice even driving such a high impedence set. I can't wait for my DT770 80 ohm set to get hear! For any Canadians who want to purchase the E11 I am going to post a link to the vendor from Markham Ontario who I purchased my Fii) from. I have ZERO interest and affiliation with this business. I just liked the service and I want to support Canadian distributors whenever I can. I paid $8 shipping and had my E11 the very next day after I placed my order! http://www.headfoneshop.com
   
  Yah, I love the E11 already, glad I spent the small sum to get this nice little amp. Very small and portable in my view.


----------



## D Rob

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I've had mine two weeks now. I'm not sure if they all do however mine arrived completely flat too. It took around three hours for a full charge, I wasn't fussed. with top up charges it's done in under an hour. Mines only used a few hours each night as I'm switching between my E5. I've come to conclusion that my E11 opens up mids and highs giving a unique sound signature of it's own, highs and mids sing coming to life with my CX300 II however, the bass...it's there in full form I'm just not feeling same sensations I get with my E5. Set at 45hz - E5's bass boost is deep with a low solid punch, whereas E11's bass feels coloured as if I'm playing up in the 80hz / 120hz range on the same EQ setting. *High gain seems to bring  mids and highs forward without really touching bottom end.* To compare both amps is completely different because they both sound unlike from each other both with individual positives.
> 
> I guess it depends what you're looking for in an amp as I enjoy both for different purposes. E11 for larger cans such as my Sony MDR V700 and E5 for smaller easily driven IEM's because the power of an E11 can be a little overwhelming for IEM's originally made for ipods /phones alone. That's where E5's are perfect contenders.
> 
> Anyway, I still prefer the E5 for daily use, and would recommend new comers to amps start there rather than jumping straight in as I did.


 


  Exactly how I feel.


----------



## hyune_83

Anyone know the actual size dimensions and weight?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





hyune_83 said:


> Anyone know the actual size dimensions and weight?


 

 Size: 92.5x 54.2x 13.4mm

 Weight : 65g (battery included)


----------



## Aznvamp

The fact that I can't use these while charging bothers the crap out of me. However, the battery life is pretty amazing. Holds a charge very well.
   
  Personally, it seems unnecessary and too much of a hassle for me to lug it around with me to listen to music. I'm a college student, so i'm on always on the go. I'm using my iPhone 4S as my music player, so I have an L9 as well. It's not very convenient to have an amp banded around your phone. Very hard to text 
   
  That said, it does provide a better sound, allows one to increase the volume to unbearable heights (while maintaining clarity), and can add a lot more bass. However, for me, it seemed like the SQ didn't get that much better. Personally, I don't think it's worth $65. Maybe my cans just aren't good enough? :\
   
  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm really enjoying my E11. I was having problems with distortion at mid to high volume levels, I knew it wasn't my E10 IEM's because my E5 was driving them way beyond E11 in volume. I couldn't go past 3/8 without some awful distortion cutting in. I worked out it was the amp labouring. After tinkering with the high/low power setting underneath the battery switching to high I have solved my problem. I can unleash the beast! Also very happy with running times,


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





sonic defender said:


> I really like what the E11 has done for my iPod 5th gen (the one with a good DAC not like the classics and touch). I am actually driving my 600ohm DT880s as I am writing this post. Very nice even driving such a high impedence set. I can't wait for my DT770 80 ohm set to get hear! For any Canadians who want to purchase the E11 I am going to post a link to the vendor from Markham Ontario who I purchased my Fii) from. I have ZERO interest and affiliation with this business. I just liked the service and I want to support Canadian distributors whenever I can. I paid $8 shipping and had my E11 the very next day after I placed my order! http://www.headfoneshop.com
> 
> Yah, I love the E11 already, glad I spent the small sum to get this nice little amp. Very small and portable in my view.


 

 wow, good to know about your 600ohm dt880s. 
   


  Quote: 





hyogen said:


> hey bowei,
> 
> just replied to your youtube.
> 
> ...


 
   
  so i have figured that double amping E9 + E11 wouldn't make sense...but how about adding E10 as a DAC?  (battery life only of course on the E11--but as long as I charge it up every couple days...)


----------



## Mindless Self

Hey, I have a problem with my E11 and I was wondering if any of guys can give me some help. I had my E11 for about 2 months and I used it everyday and nothing went wrong with it, worked perfectly fine. Until one day my uncle brought this thick cable to connect my HP monitor to the computer since it had built in speakers. Since both ends of the jacks were able to fit into my I-pod and E11, me being curious George, I decided to connect it to both of them. I played a few songs and everything wen't fine, until I switched back to the original connector that came with the E11. After five minutes of listening my E11 just died on me. I decided to recharge it for 30 minutes thinking it was just the battery, but when I attempted to to turn it on again, it died again 2 seconds later after being turned on. I have the extra battery pack it came with and switched it with the original one, but now the darn thing wouldn't even turn on. It only turns on when I recharge it, but I can't use it while it recharges. UPDATE: It turns on when I take out the battery and place it back in, but lasts for only a second before turning back off.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





mindless self said:


> Hey, I have a problem with my E11 and I was wondering if any of guys can give me some help. I had my E11 for about 2 months and I used it everyday and nothing went wrong with it, worked perfectly fine. Until one day my uncle brought this thick cable to connect my HP monitor to the computer since it had built in speakers. Since both ends of the jacks were able to fit into my I-pod and E11, me being curious George, I decided to connect it to both of them. I played a few songs and everything wen't fine, until I switched back to the original connector that came with the E11. After five minutes of listening my E11 just died on me. I decided to recharge it for 30 minutes thinking it was just the battery, but when I attempted to to turn it on again, it died again 2 seconds later after being turned on. I have the extra battery pack it came with and switched it with the original one, but now the darn thing wouldn't even turn on. It only turns on when I recharge it, but I can't use it while it recharges. UPDATE: It turns on when I take out the battery and place it back in, but lasts for only a second before turning back off.


 

 Sounds like a battery issue to me, especially when you say it still turns on briefly. Try ordering another battery for it and see what happens, also try another charge cable and switching the high/low voltage switch beneath the battery on both settings. Apart from that there's not much else I can recommend, besides contacting Fiio.


----------



## Myxomatosis

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> wow, good to know about your 600ohm dt880s.


 


  I didn't have a good experience when I tried to run my DT 880 (600 ohm) with this amp (High Power / High Gain / No EQ settings) personaly.
  I guess I was asking too much to my poor e11 since I normally use these heaphones with a much more powerful WA6.
   
  Sound wasn't very loud and I'm not the kind of person who likes to "overdrive" his headphones, I like my 30yo ears too much for that . It wasn't very detailed too, grainy, lifeless, etc.
   
  The e11 "can" be used with high impedance headphones like the DT880 600ohm if you have nothing better, but it won't make these wonderful cans justice... they need more power to really shine. Same applies to the AKG K701.
   
  I really enjoy the e11 with my VSonic GR07 IEM though...


----------



## Mindless Self

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> *Sounds like a battery issue to me*, especially when you say it still turns on briefly. Try ordering another battery for it and see what happens, also try another charge cable and switching the high/low voltage switch beneath the battery on both settings. Apart from that there's not much else I can recommend, besides contacting Fiio.


 
  Yea I was thinking of that too, but how can the other battery pack that I had that I rarely use also be damaged? I still have the warranty on it so it's not a big deal, just that I don't want to do all that work just to get something as simple as that fixed.


----------



## miow

Loving it with my Sony XB700. What a difference ; )


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello
   
  Just got the e11 a couple of days... Wow they do make a impact in sound from iPod Classic 5G 80GB with the Sony MDR V6 or Westone UM3X  off course more amplitud in sound, greater sound stage, separation and definition. 
   
  I can't imagine the sound of a "greater" system and investment, earphones at 2700 USD amps for doble that price I really have to hear them first to justify the cost cos I'm really satisfied with the sound accomplished.
   
  Cheers


----------



## miow

"amplitud" is the word ; )


----------



## iburdeinick

Quote: 





miow said:


> "amplitud" is the word ; )


 


  Hehe Yes you can say that, I know what you mean... but if you get technical amplitud defines the hight of the wave (peak) on the Y axis  that translates in higher volume, the separation, sound stage and detail or definition of the sound is another thing, I think 
   
  Any suggestion to get the most out of the Fiio e11?
   
  Cheers


----------



## miow

No, pretty simple. Just an EQ 0, 1 and 2 setting for bass (which actually works pretty well) and Hi and Low Gain. And of course, volume 
   
  I don't feel more definition, separation, etc, I feel more "amplitud" as said above (and more bass). Sounds really better and I just can't live without it now, but it's not better definition and separation in my book.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Also try adjusting the high / low voltage setting under the battery. I found the higher setting works for me.


----------



## miow

wow, what man? let me see that 
   
  EDIT: mine was High Power already.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





miow said:


> wow, what man? let me see that


----------



## miow

Yeah, just saw that, thanks, but mine was High Power already ; )
   
  Well, the truth is: this gives a much deeper and envolving sound. More bass, more amplitude to the sound. And my headphones are low impedance. Any phone should benefit from an amp for sure.


----------



## hanrytt

Might look into these when upgrading from my FiiO e5, Thanks


----------



## hyogen

excellent review...  he also does an amazing review on the e17


----------



## CanUFeelit

Just got mine. Love it.
   
  What is an LOD? thanks!


----------



## Cla55clown

Quote: 





canufeelit said:


> Just got mine. Love it.
> 
> What is an LOD? thanks!


 
  LOD= Line out dock. Uses Apple's proprietary connection to bypass the headphone jack and feeds high quality audio straight to the E11.


----------



## froster2006

Great review! anyone try it with ATH M50? Thanks!


----------



## headphonereview

Thanks for sharing my videos on here. Much appreciated!


----------



## headphonereview

Quote: 





froster2006 said:


> Great review! anyone try it with ATH M50? Thanks!


 


  I'm currently doing just that - it's a match made in heaven.  It really is amazing how good these two sound coupled together.


----------



## JohnSantana

ok, I'm a bit confused, how does this Fiio E11 compares to Fiio E7 or E17 ?


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





eazyweazy3 said:


> Selling my E7 to buy the E11. I didn't use the DAC feature on the E7 and I see that the E7 is a bit smaller.
> 
> Just what I'm looking for.
> 
> great review op.


 
   
  Why is that so ?
   
  I thought a DAC can make your songs more clear and better ?


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





johnsantana said:


> Why is that so ?
> 
> I thought a DAC can make your songs more clear and better ?


 
  The DAC can only be used as an USB sound card, only the AMP work with a portable device, he probably only uses his E7 with his portable setup only.


----------



## JohnSantana

Ah no wonder :-o)
   
  I'll try my E11+ L9 tomorrow and I'll report my experience here after week of using it.
   
  Quote:


yjt93 said:


> The DAC can only be used as an USB sound card, only the AMP work with a portable device, he probably only uses his E7 with his portable setup only.


----------



## headphonereview

John Santana,
   
  The difference between the Fiio E11 and the E7 or E17 is that the E11 is nothing but an amplifier - you feed it a signal from a source (like the headphone jack of an Android phone or through the Line Out connector on an iPod) then the E11 amplifies that signal and sends it out to your headphone.  The Fiio E7 and E17 also are amplifiers and can act just like the E11, but, the biggest difference is that they can also be DACs (Digital to Analog Converters) - this essentially means that they can act as external sound cards for your computer or (at least in terms of the E17) as an external sound decoder for anything that will output a digital signal, like a PS3's optical output or similar.  If you had a computer that had a horrible sound card, then the E17 might be ideal for you because you could bypass the internal sound card on the computer, use the E17 to decode the music and convert it into a signal that can be piped to your headphones.
   
  I've got a full review and demonstration on the E17 here if you want to see what I'm talking about (I actually hook it up to my PS3):
   




   
  Hope that helps!


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





headphonereview said:


> John Santana,
> 
> The difference between the Fiio E11 and the E7 or E17 is that the E11 is nothing but an amplifier - you feed it a signal from a source (like the headphone jack of an Android phone or through the Line Out connector on an iPod) then the E11 amplifies that signal and sends it out to your headphone.  The Fiio E7 and E17 also are amplifiers and can act just like the E11, but, the biggest difference is that they can also be DACs (Digital to Analog Converters) - this essentially means that they can act as external sound cards for your computer or (at least in terms of the E17) as an external sound decoder for anything that will output a digital signal, like a PS3's optical output or similar.  If you had a computer that had a horrible sound card, then the E17 might be ideal for you because you could bypass the internal sound card on the computer, use the E17 to decode the music and convert it into a signal that can be piped to your headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
  ah yes, so DAC definitely makes the sound better for he PC / laptop, but from what I read is that DAC cannot be used while on the go with iPhone / iPod ?


----------



## headphonereview

That is MOSTLY true...there's a thread here on HeadFi somewhere that I was reading the other day where someone was able to jailbreak their iPhone 4S and buy some parts, buy an app, and do some other little things and was able to use an external DAC with the phone...going on to read more of that, it was mentioned that this was only capable with certain builds of the phone, etc.  So, to fully answer your question - it MIGHT be possible to use a DAC with your iPod/iPhone, but that's not 100% for certain without looking into all the aspects necessary.  
   
  In the end, the Fiio E11 is a wonderful little amp, and if you use it with a LOD connector like the Fiio L3 and you'll be in great shape.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





headphonereview said:


> That is MOSTLY true...there's a thread here on HeadFi somewhere that I was reading the other day where someone was able to jailbreak their iPhone 4S and buy some parts, buy an app, and do some other little things and was able to use an external DAC with the phone...going on to read more of that, it was mentioned that this was only capable with certain builds of the phone, etc.  So, to fully answer your question - it MIGHT be possible to use a DAC with your iPod/iPhone, but that's not 100% for certain without looking into all the aspects necessary.
> 
> In the end, the Fiio E11 is a wonderful little amp, and if you use it with a LOD connector like the Fiio L3 and you'll be in great shape.


 
   
  Wow, jailbreak is not my flavour mate.
  However yes, I'm now starting to appreciate the use of my *iPhone 4S DENON apps *graphic equalizer + *Fiio E11* and *Fiio L3* into my Westone W4 IEMs, previously I've been using *Fiio E1* into my *Logitech UE700* but I cannot feel any difference in terms of sound quality.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> Gain doesn't increase power but sensitivity. There's a lo/hi power switch below the battery for that. Try low power under the battery (better balance) and high gain (less grain) on the side and see if you don't like the balance and treble quality better. Low gain and low power are not good together. Second best is high everything and 3rd is high power and low gain for me anyways. Basically, I like high gain always and with that setting prefer low power though I can understanding someone liking the extra warmth of High power. I think the differences are pretty apparent but it will be somewhat source and IEM dependant.


 
   
  Wow I just knew it after I read this review that there is hidden switch to control the amplification power 
  so what are the differences between Low and High ?
   
  I thought that if you switch it to low, then it means balance as in neutral no effect ?


----------



## Dah-Dee

Quote: 





headphonereview said:


> the E11 is nothing but an amplifier - you feed it a signal from a source (like the headphone jack of an Android phone


 
   
  It is my understanding that the E11 has USB out? Is that correct? If so, would it be possible, and if so, better, to connect the E11 to an Android phone such as the Galaxy S3 via that method rather than by 3.5mm? I think I've read that USB would bypass the Galaxy S3 amp, making for a cleaner signal to the headphones. I'd appreciate any and all comments/feedback on this, thanks.


----------



## JohnSantana

No mate, the mini USB is for charging only.
   
  Quote:


dah-dee said:


> It is my understanding that the E11 has USB out? Is that correct? If so, would it be possible, and if so, better, to connect the E11 to an Android phone such as the Galaxy S3 via that method rather than by 3.5mm? I think I've read that USB would bypass the Galaxy S3 amp, making for a cleaner signal to the headphones. I'd appreciate any and all comments/feedback on this, thanks.


----------



## Dah-Dee

So is an E11 even useful with a Galaxy S3 (or any Android phone)?


----------



## Makiah S

:O I need one of these too! Got a JDS Labs cMoy BB 2.03 2x9V today, my Fiio E6 has more Sub [not by much] , the cMoy more mid bass detail and uh everything else, but my XB 700's [pure sub madness] need a bigger more SUB WHOOPIN amp so the E11 is still going to be tryed <3 BUT man this cMoy has some nice Detail! [or rather it does not have any bloating xD]


----------



## miow

What a night and day difference is this on highs and micro detail with the battery at High Power rather than Low Power (default)?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





miow said:


> What a night and day difference is this on highs and micro detail with the battery at High Power rather than Low Power (default)?


 
  Ahh, well more power often is more clarity [all thing depending ofc]
   
  still my Fiio E 11 came in today... time to do some comparisions gentle men! Just off the bat for a quick 25 second song comparision, 320 k off the Mega Dark Zune with the Darker XB 700s, they both had about the same Bass boost... so the Dt 880 will reveal the differances I'm sure! 
   
  Also the E11 is TINY where as the cMoy is rather big :O I was expecting the E11 to well be bigger >.>


----------



## miow

Definitely more clarity.


----------



## DGriff0400

how do you use this amp with a phone that doesnt have line out (SGS3)?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





miow said:


> Definitely more clarity.


 
  You know to be honest there was more clarity on the Xb 700 but on the Dt 880 the clarity came off as agrressive, the sound was rather... lacking full ness you know, in edition the E11 sounded rather crowded compared to the cMoy
   
  BUT all in all the E11 has more aggressive bass and a little more clarity, which for me on a neutral can are nice... but well not really... the dt 880 is already so wonderfully neutral is can handle a little color very nicely! And by a little I mean JUST A TINY bit <3, the E11 has none it seems and so it makes the Dt 880 sound a little dull [duller than when it's unamped to sadly] And I think the crowding of the sound stage is due to the more aggressive warm bass... it adds a hint of darkness that's well not wanted to me
   
  So the cMoy is a little more colored and well is Lush! Just a little bit of color to build upon the dt 880s nuetruality! Where as the E11 sounds rather crowded and artifical
   
  Now for EDM the E11 beats the cMoy hands dwn, so if ur listen to alot of EDM pair the E11 with a Darker Can and Darker music as the aggression and almost coldness of the E11  is nice! But the highs r a little to cold and the bass is a little to warm... giving the E11 the Fiio a touch of darkness
   
  So there you have it, E11 EDM, cMoy Rock, Jazz Classical! Or better yet
   
  E11 BOOM BOOM bass, cMoy WHOOM WHOOM bass <3


----------



## miow

Interesting comparison


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





miow said:


> Interesting comparison


 
  I hope so
   
  one thing also
   
  The cMoy is VERY SCARY when the batteries get low... it sounds like your broke it >.>
   
  Where as the E11 when the batteries r low well it DIES and doesn't turn back on... the cMoy like to work for 2mins then turn into crap sound >.> (it like to screw with ur hopes)


----------

